# Colo - High Country Snow



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Good storm forecast for high country 11/28 thru 11/30. Supposed to measure in FEET in some mountain locals. Very cold temps, high winds and lots of drifting.

I'm in the Front Range foothills (7700 ft), optimistically looking for up to a foot over 3 days. Then again, she will sometimes stall after she comes over the divide. If a front from the south then rises we get upslope conditions - and that can mean REAL SNOW!

Just in case, we put new Transforce AT's on, and have full chains prefitted and waiting.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Made my first push with 12" powder just after midnight.

Looks like most of this storm has passed north - they're having a rough time on the passes and north to the Wyoming line.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Powered snow is the best. Easy pushing nice and lite. Any pictures?


----------

